# How Many Stings?



## bchains (Mar 22, 2015)

I'm looking forward to the carefully-reasoned and clinically informed responses of board-certified M.D. immunologists and rheumatologists on this topic. Either that or country rube beeks. 

My point is this: don't mess around your immune system unless you know what you're doing. Its not worth the potentially fatal consequences. 

Good luck.


----------



## ruthiesbees (Aug 27, 2013)

Those with true RA will be slower to respond to bee venom therapy, but when your body finally does, it's quite a response, according to Bodog Beck, MD. There is an apitherapy FB page that you are welcome to join to ask your question there. We have many "experts" who participate in that group. There is not a current "manual" to help you with you do the stings, as it's not recognized as "medicine" in this country.

Here is a link to the Apitherapy FB page with all the books I have on the subject. https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=oa.433095100217871&type=1


----------



## Fivej (Apr 4, 2016)

Thank you both for the responses. Yes, I have "true Ra" and have dealt with it for 17 years. The 6 drugs I am taking right now are far more dangerous than bee venem and have done little to help me. Im no idiot, I will be careful, but to me, its worth a shot...or should I say sting. Thanks again, J


----------



## dtrooster (Apr 4, 2016)

Keep an epi-pen handy and sting up. You only live once and if it's hurting all the time, well. Chances are doctors don't know as much as they let on anyway, throw enough meds at it and maybe somethings will stick. Surgeons I have respect for, general med, not so much. Maybe you can be a clinical survey


----------

